# Colnago Decor Frame?



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

Anyone know anything about these? It's an older steel frame - the one I'm looking at is late 90's apparently. 

Trying to find out a bit more info on just what it is/was relative to the better known frames .. Master, Technos etc. I just can't find anything anywhere.

Thanks for any help/info.

B


----------



## mhinman (Mar 27, 2004)

Up until about 2002 or 2003 there was paint scheme called "Art Decor". This is my MXL with the Art Decor in Red (AD-11)


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

mhinman said:


> Up until about 2002 or 2003 there was paint scheme called "Art Decor". This is my MXL with the Art Decor in Red (AD-11)


Yes, I know .. it's a bit confusing! But, there's also a frame called a Decor. Well, at least that's what it says, in capital letters .. DECOR (in the same way yours says Master .. I think, hard to read!). Also, the paint scheme on these is much simpler/older.

Here's a link to the one I'm looking at:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5239125920&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

The tubing is marked Columbus Thron Super.

B


----------



## David W Colnago Lover (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm fairly sure that the frame in the picture on Ebay is the Colnago Classic as this was made of the tubing you advise. Was certainly made in the late 90's. This being the case, it is somewhat heavier than the Tecnos and MXL frames, but I'm sure that I read somewhere that it's still a lovely ride. The Thron Super tubing is an improved version of Columbus SL tubing I thought - so in Reynolds terms, perhaps slightly better (and heavier) than 531 ??? Someone will almost certainly know better than me regarding the various steels, but that the Colnago model, I'm sure of it - Colnago Classic


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for that .. still not sure what bike it is, but you've helped me learn a bit more about Columbus tubing.

I managed to find a listing of the various tubing - it's not clear that Thron is an improvement on SL - it's slightly heavier (2067 vs 1932 - not sure what the units are), but they compare it to the EL/OS tubing as having "similar qualities at a lower price".

Will look into it a bit more .. for the money, tempted to get the bike, if only as a "beater"! Needless to say, it feels fabulous ...

P


----------

